# MK1 5 lug conversion.



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking to convert my 1982 rabbit pickup to 5x100. Would the brake set up from a VR6 Corrado work for me? I have a complete Corrado that I could use parts from. If yes, what do I need to pull from it in order to do the complete conversion.
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

